# Need A Circular Saw That Won't Hang Up on 45 Rip Cuts



## jhicks (Dec 15, 2014)

I am so tired of all these flippin saws that hang up on 45 rip cuts. Does any mfg make a saw with a guard retracts smoothly and won't hang up on 45's? Thanks!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TS-55 or TS-75 no guard to hang up.:whistling

I have a Bosch worm drive, it works well on bevels.

Tom


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

If I read you correctly, your choices are gear reduction or a 240v circ. saw.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

*Need A Circular Saw That Won't Hang Up On 45 Rip Cuts*



GettingBy said:


> If I read you correctly, your choices are gear reduction or a 240v circ. saw.



I don't think you're reading him correctly. He's talking about the blade guard getting caught on the lip of the piece when he has the saw set at a 45. 

My Makita 5008MGA (sidewinder) does it too but I don't seem to make many 45 degree rips with a circular saw. I'd use my TS55 for that.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't have a blade guard on any of my personal saws. Haven't for 14 years. My guys don't use them. I use them when I don't have any employees around. :whistling:


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Agility said:


> I don't think you're reading him correctly. He's talking about the blade guard getting caught on the lip of the piece when he has the saw set at a 45.
> 
> My Makita 5008MGA (sidewinder) does it too but I don't seem to make many 45 degree rips with a circular saw. I'd use my TS55 for that.


How are they able to prevent this?


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

*Need A Circular Saw That Won't Hang Up On 45 Rip Cuts*



GettingBy said:


> How are they able to prevent this?



That's sort of what he's asking. Whether there is a manufacturer who has figured it out.

I just hold the guard up and start the cut. I guess if I made a lot of those cuts that would be a real drag, though.

Some guys pin the guard up, some remove it completely. Both are best done by business owners when they are alone, lest OSHA throw a fit.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i read a sidewinder review -tools of the trade - which would probable be JLC also .
There was comments on this and one saw for sure did not have that perplexing issue . i will do a search later this evening or -well this week anyhow


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

GettingBy said:


> How are they able to prevent this?


They use the simplest solution, there is no blade guard on the TS saws to hang up. 

Tom


----------



## offshorehs (Oct 20, 2010)

A carpenter pencil shimmed behind the guard will hold it out of the way but I wouldn't do it if I had employees. I really only do this when I have repetitive cuts like stair stringers, otherwise just lift it over the edge of the board when starting the cut.


----------



## WithanS (Mar 2, 2013)

I have 5 wormdrives.
2 skils, a Rigid, a Makita, and a Milwaukee
Out of those the rigid has the best guard by far.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

Didn't DWB have an attachment for a skil worm drive that was osha approved for holding the guard back?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Nick R said:


> Didn't DWB have an attachment for a skil worm drive that was osha approved for holding the guard back?


Yes... It's an add on to the saw... I think it's called the 3rd hand, or something to that effect.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

asevereid said:


> Yes... It's an add on to the saw... I think it's called the 3rd hand, or something to that effect.


Had to look this up, kind of neat. 
Last line in their video cracked me up. After listing the saws it fits, "...does not fit on sissy saws". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_p2fcdqd6g

link for those wondering as well:
https://www.sawguardpro.com/


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

I have the newish dewalt side winder and am super impressed with the guard.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

WithanS said:


> I have 5 wormdrives.
> 2 skils, a Rigid, a Makita, and a Milwaukee
> Out of those the rigid has the best guard by far.


The review I mentioned earlier -This is what they said also .Wish I could find it .I remember considering running out and buying the ridged after the review . 
I did find a review of side winders from 2010 .Author liked the ridged the best . 
I will keep looking ,maybe I will find the wormdrive review .i recall that different dewalt had good things said about it .


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

How much stuff does anyone need to rip on a 45 bevel with a circular saw?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

If the blade is too deep for the cut the guard hangs up. Not really a problem to hold the lever with your thumb when that depth is needed.


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

"Doesn't fit on sissy saws" 
Haha love it!


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Warren said:


> How much stuff does anyone need to rip on a 45 bevel with a circular saw?


Yup

... Pull the guard back as you're starting the cut... You know that little tab to pull the guard up. Figured that's why it was there anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Warren said:


> How much stuff does anyone need to rip on a 45 bevel with a circular saw?


For a novice or someone in a hurry or someone who's tired or someone who's distracted, maybe a lot. You don't know beforehand.

No SawStop yet for this tool.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Shimming the guard up is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

JAH said:


> Shimming the guard up is a disaster waiting to happen.


I have to agree with the above statement .Also add "why can't we have saw with a guard that doesn't catch" .I would prefer to have the better saw up front then use one I need to monkey with to make good cuts .


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I was working with a guy who pinned my guard and I didn't realize it. Went to use it and pulled out of the cut to set it down and cut the front if my favorite jacket in half. I about ripped him off the plank.


----------



## kriscatlett (Nov 2, 2014)

*DeWalt DW378*

The DeWalt DW378 is the best circular saw I have ever used. They no longer make these new but they are readily available on ebay for reasonable prices. The blade guard is second to none. It hangs up on nothing at any angle. Hope this helps.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

If you have the blade depth set correctly it won't hang up. I can't emagine dragging the track saw out every time I need to rip a 2by. Not to mention the ts55 is under powered for ripping a 2by.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Warren said:


> How much stuff does anyone need to rip on a 45 bevel with a circular saw?


I don't see many form carpenters with table saws.

Actually I can't think of one time I've seen one with a table saw


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> If you have the blade depth set correctly it won't hang up. I can't emagine dragging the track saw out every time I need to rip a 2by. Not to mention the ts55 is under powered for ripping a 2by.


This is a 45º bevel rip 48 tooth blade TS-55. 28 or 12 tooth blade and it cuts faster, just more tooth marks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nRyR7YlD8s

I rip 8/4 hardwoods all the time with it. Sharp blade, never had a problem.

Tom


----------



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I don't see many form carpenters with table saws.
> 
> Actually I can't think of one time I've seen one with a table saw


You mean framers right? I can't imagine trimming a house, remodeling a kitchen, installing built-ins etc without having a table saw on site.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

colevalleytim said:


> You mean framers right? I can't imagine trimming a house, remodeling a kitchen, installing built-ins etc without having a table saw on site.


No I ment what I said. Carpenters that build forms. When forming stairs or elevation changes you have to 45° the bottom edge so the finishers can finish all the way to the riser.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> This is a 45º bevel rip 48 tooth blade TS-55. 28 or 12 tooth blade and it cuts faster, just more tooth marks.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nRyR7YlD8s
> 
> ...


So your saying you bring your track saw out for framing. And in a situation that an 8th doesn't matter, and it's not at least twice as slow as a worm drive. 

I have sharp blades for my ts55. Your not talking to someone that doesn't have that saw. I'm just willing to admit that it's under powered for some applications. Run it next to the makita. Then get back to me.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

jlsconstruction said:


> I don't see many form carpenters with table saws.
> 
> Actually I can't think of one time I've seen one with a table saw


I was unaware that the OP was a form carpenter.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> So your saying you bring your track saw out for framing. And in a situation that an 8th doesn't matter, and it's not at least twice as slow as a worm drive.
> 
> I have sharp blades for my ts55. Your not talking to someone that doesn't have that saw. I'm just willing to admit that it's under powered for some applications. Run it next to the makita. Then get back to me.


All it needs is enough power to do the job. I do not believe I know anyone who owns a Makita. I need that much more power I own a 75.

I do only remodeling, so an 1/8th matters when you're trying to match existing floors and roofs.

My track saw pretty much goes to every job. 

Tom


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

What they need to make is a power gaurd. 
Power on the gaurd comes up, power off it comes down.


----------



## jhicks (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm the op. Sorry I haven't been around to throw my 2 cents in. Been out of town. 
Anyway, my initial issue was cutting 45 degree rip cuts in 2x4, 2x6, 2x8, etc. I build a lot of pergolas and many of them have rafter tails cut at 45 and every flippin time my guard hangs up even with depth set properly. I use a Porter Cable sidewinder and a Dewalt worm. 
Yes, the ol carpenter pencil trick I have done. Did it last week in fact and spaced the guard being back and came within an 1/8" of laying the blade into my groin (putting it nicely) after the cut. 
I hate locking the blade up! Won't do it anymore. 
Either they need to make a better guard that moves easily on any cut or possibly a blade brake (shut it down immediately)- then I might use the pencil again. 
That video in an earlier post of the finger trigger is pretty cool. I'd have to buy a new saw but that's ok. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll say it again, at least look at the dewalt sidewinder it has a great guard and is cheap. Around here you can find it for $100.


----------



## jhicks (Dec 15, 2014)

It pretty obvious that the guys that design these tools don't use the tools themselves. 
I just went cruising through Home Depot's website and from what I saw every sidewinder is a right side blade- pretty tough to see your cut marks when your right handed. You have to go worm to get a left side blade. But yet the battery operated sidewinders are left side blades. None of it makes any sense. 
I'll probably end up with the appropriate worm and use that trigger attachment. I'm just not a huge fan of worms because of their weight. Guess I'll have to get used to it.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

I just got used to pulling the guard up manually on each cut, it was easy with the guards on my saws (B&D Super Sawcats). Have to use two hands though, at least to start. Using a guide (e.g. framing square) pulling the guard up wasn't necessary, used to make some bevels in wide stock that way. YMMV

Got used to always wearing glasses for framing, usually sunglasses, which made it possible to lean across to see the cut line on the sidewinders (keep your mouth shut though LOL). Eye protection is a good idea IMO, lots of small orts flying around while cutting and nailing.


----------



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

Porter Cable used to make a left hand Side Winder--the 743, Bosch still does.

I have the Porter Cable, it works great. My favorite is the old PC Saw Boss. Super light, super powerful, 6" blades are hard to find. Everyone laughs when i drag it out on a job site until they use it...


----------



## jhicks (Dec 15, 2014)

Yup, the 743 is what I have. I love the saw except for the guard. But, sounds pretty much like all saws suffer the same flaw. 
I realize all have a hand lever but when your holding a speed square with one hand and the saw with the other.... Yes, I've been known to grab the lever with my mouth. Haha


----------

